# do shrimp eat fish eggs ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thought I'd ask if anyone knows. I have yellow Neos in a tank where some Rice fish have begun to spawn, and I'm wondering if the shrimp would eat their eggs, if they find them ? I'm guessing probably they would, but if anyone knows for sure, please tell me.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know if other shrimp eat fish eggs but I know that neos don't. I have successfully hatched and raised several broods of apistogramma in tanks with PFR shrimp. I have never seen them go after eggs. Now I can't say for sure if this is just because the apistos are protective of their eggs, so the shrimp can't get to them. Although I have read that they don't bother eggs.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

When I had Neo's in a tank with Coryfishes, shrimps were always all over the eggs.
But I'm not sure till these days whether they were eating them or rather cleaning what was caught on sticky surface of the eggs.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Shrimps being a scavenger it is hard to imagine them not taking advantage of such a high protein food. I am not saying they do as I do not know, it just seems they would take advantage of it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It makes sense to me that they would be more likely to consume any eggs they might find.. as you say, they are scavengers and thus, opportunists. If I can find room for another tank, I'll rehouse the shrimp. Be easier to rehouse the fish but I want them to continue spawning, and moving fish from an environment they are happy enough to spawn in seems too risky.


----------

